# RIP Nelson Symonds



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2008/10/16/nelson-symonds-obit.html

One of the great Canadian jazz guitarists, and a Montreal legend. Right up there with Sonny Greenwich and Ed Bickert. I remember going to see him at the Black Bottom when I turned 18 and could finally get into a licensed club. Only bought myself a Coke, but it was a thrill to see a sophisticated player up close in the midst of other sophisticated people.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

We have lost a lot of great talent this year .


----------

